# Lost My Dvd Software



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a freebie to download until I find it?

Thanking you...............


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

What do want to use it for Paul.....sounds a silly question now







is it just for playing or do you need to edit too? If just playing the latest free download of Media Player I am sure plays DVD's.

Best regards David


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

the suspense, oh what is it for


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Can anyone recommend a freebie to download until I find it?
> 
> Thanking you...............


If you have an HP or Compaq system, I can post you an OEM CD if you can't find your originals. It won't install on non HP/Compaq machines.










A.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No Compaq gear i'm afraid.

Thought I had latest meadiaplayer. It wont play it anyway.

I was trying to play Deal Or No Deal at weekend with granddaughter.

Now cant play music DVDs - hence wondering about Media Player.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I think it about 10 or 11 now...mediaplayer that is....

I'll send you a PM....as I wouldn't have access to any programmes that have been illegally copied of course









Best regards David


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you get this sorted M8? If not let me know what piece of soft you need.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I find that VLC mediaplayer will play most video files, I use it for all my video files now. It uses a fraction of the resources that that DRM bloated microsoft hunk of feces.

It's free small and quick.

Just google VLC

Neil


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Think I have it sorted - thanks guys.

Let you know if I don't get software i've 'ordered'.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey your supplier posted it......blame the post office!









Best regards David


----------

